# married to an indonesian



## rikamaka (May 31, 2016)

HI, I have been offered a job in Abu Dhabi, which is great. The issue is I am married to an Indonesian. We have two kids. My wife isn't a practicing Muslim, however she is technically a Muslim by birth. Will this cause a problem in Abu Dhabi? Will we be able to get visas, or will it just be refused?Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

You can sponsor your wife and kids as long as you fulfill the 4k monthly salary requirement and as long as your marriage is recognised outside your country of marriage - the marriage requirement for the UAE is not dependent on religion.


----------

